# "GLOW IN THE DARK" Maggots And Waxworms?



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm having the guys make me some "Glow In The Dark" maggots and waxworms. What do you guys think of this brainstorm? I should have them on hand in 2 weeks to see if they'll sell. What do you think, good or bad idea?..........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sounds good.

Why do I see some guy living next to the Perry nuke plant raising the maggots?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wish you had them this weekend...

See you tomorrow Mark to pick up my suit!


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

Mark if you get glow maggots and they really glow i'll buy some to check it
out, but its really gonna depend on if the fish like them. same thing with
the red waxies. if they work your gonna be rich man lol.


glow maggots, wow, totally awesome.

Mike


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F Bring them on !!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

do it!!.....


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Why do I see some guy living next to the Perry nuke plant raising the maggots?


 NICE ONE

I'd give'em a shot. Heck I was willing to buy a light to recharge my glow jigs, I better be willing to try this.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark do you have to do anything to them to make them glow...like hold a light on them for a minute or so...Have to come over to take a look at them..Post when they come in...JIM....CL....:G


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Will I glow in the dark after eating fish that glow in the dark which ate baits that glow in the dark???


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Will I glow in the dark after eating fish that glow in the dark which ate baits that glow in the dark???


Then would my crap glow after taking a dump? That is way too funny.....Mark


----------

